# Snuggle Carrier



## CuddleMeChi

If anyone is interested I sell Snuggle Sling Carriers for small dogs :wave: 


They come in two styles. Snuggly warm fleece with a fleece lining. Matching removable pillow and snap leash hook for saftey.

The other style is a Denim , Cotton combo with the removable pillow and snapleash saftey clasp. Theis style can have a shoulder pad sewn in.

Both styles come with choice of fabrics and can be personalized with your pups name. Cost is $22 and up depending on size. Smallest size is for dogs 5# and under..
You can email or private message me for pix and fabric choices.

Thanks


----------



## Mia

sounds like a great product, will have to see if i canget keeks used to being carried around in bags the one i got for her is too bulky so id prefer something more like and actualy bag and the sling idea sounds comfy and practical
mia
x :thumbright:


----------



## [email protected]

that sounds like a fab idea!!! Elmo loves being carried around in his bag - in fact he's getting lazy!!! im getting a new pup soon which will need carrying as he'll be too small and he wont have had his shots so will need a new bag (dont think elmo will want to give his up!!)

Do you ship to Uk??


----------



## funkydancer3

sounds great  

Do you have any pics of your bags please :?:


----------



## dicee

I would love to get info on this. I have been looking everywhere and just cant seem to find the right one. Barbie is about l.5 pounds and is almost five months old. I love to carry her around close to me and kiss and talk to her. Would you e-mail me/and or send some pics of them? My e-mail is [email protected]. I would so appreciate it. Thank you :wave:


----------



## CuddleMeChi

:wave: 

Mia is getting one for Keeks and we can ask her to model it for everyone to see!


Just so you all know these are SNUGGLE carriers and not hard carriers or purses. They are made so your pup can feel you close to them and not get nervous

They come in Fleece with fleece lining or Denim with cotton, fleece or felt linings. material is your option with choice of alot of fabrics. They have a little matching pillow inside that is removeable for washing and a snap clip for attaching a leash for safety. They come in 3 sizes for the toy dogs. Tiny small and medium. You also can have your Dogs name embroidered on it.


----------



## [email protected]

i would love a snuggle carrier for my new pup. How do i go about ordering one??


----------



## CuddleMeChi

You can wait to see Mia's or I can send you a gosh awful picture that doesn't do it justice. I'm trying to get new pic's now


----------



## dicee

I would love a picture as well. it sounds perfect for cuddling with them. thank you.


----------



## CuddleMeChi

*Snuggle pix*

I just wanted to post the pix Dicee sent me of Barbie in her carrier.

I also wanted to say that the carrier comes with a pillow inside that you can not see in the picture. It is made to fit the carrier and is in the cordinating fabric that you choose. There is also a leash clip sewn inside. The carrier comes in 3 sizes. Barbie is in the small. Monogramming with your Chi's name can also be doneon the outside of the carrier.


Thanks to Dicee and Barbie for letting me post the pic.
:flower:


----------



## CuddleMeChi

LOL.. Well I guess I still am a computer dork... i can't get the pix posted.

DICEE... can you post the cute pix you sent me of Barbie with the cute Pink Ruffle around Barbie's neck when she is peeping out of the carrier? 
Thanks


----------



## dicee

o.k. so till cuddlemechi gets hers posted I will send one. Sorry for the size, I am learning


----------



## dicee

I couldn't wait to get my snuggler. i use it in the house and she loves falling asleep on it. Here is one more! Sorry I am addicted to sending pics of Barbie. I love to see pictures of the chis and stuff so I hope you guys don't mind. :angel8:


----------



## ~Ri

*OMG I just noticed that you painted her nails....lol....*


----------



## CuddleMeChi

Fabric link for material choices.

http://angelpuppystore.bravehost.com/materials.html


----------



## CuddleMeChi

*fabric choices*

I just noticed that the FLEECE fabrics were not listed on my fabric choice page. I beleive they are up now. If anyone who ordered from me wishes to choice a fleece instead of original choice just email me and I will change the order..Thanks


----------



## yoyoma

*OMG!  Pink nail polish! LOL! So CUTE and PRETTY LIL GILR! :lol: *


----------



## ittybittychi

CuddleMeChi ~

I have been trying to email you and it keeps getting bounced back to me saying your mailbox is full. I am interested in purchasing one of your snuggle carriers. I have looked at a lot of carriers out there and nothing compares to the one you make. I would like to ask you a few questions. I will be getting my chi in about a week. How long does it take to receive the snuggler? I am in NJ. What forms of payment do you accept? She is supposed to be about 5lbs fully grown. What size do you recommend? I am 5ft tall and weigh 95lbs - is the bag going to be cumbersome on me? Is the whole carrier machine washable? What weight denim do you use? I
also would want her name on it. Can you give me a total price including shipping? 

I also love the harness dress with the matching leash...too cute!

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## foxywench

awsome, i made one like this for my lil vixie (she doesnt like the bag types where shes low and seperated from me, shed rather burry into my coat than sit in a purse style one, after making one that sat close to my body (mine had shorter straps so she sits meer my chest) she settles fine in ther.
i love your desighn though, mines not nearly as developed as that, if ive got some extra cash ill be ordering one for vixie,
nice selection of fabrics too!
awsome!


----------



## bellachi

can you send the snuggle bags to Thailand, and how much would the postage be?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*snuggle*

where is the pic?? i would love to see one....

kisses nat


----------



## angtello

*SNUGGLE SACK*

I ALSO TRIED TO EMAIL YOU. YOUR BOX IS FULL. CAN YOU EMAIL ME AT [email protected] ?


----------



## SassyBlueBella

*Re: snuggle*



nathaliedewilde said:


> where is the pic?? i would love to see one....
> 
> kisses nat


I can't see it either.


----------



## ChiMami

*I'll take one!*

Please contact me at [email protected] so that I can order a carrier! 


tx,
chimami


----------



## imutodd

*I def want one!*

Hi there. I tried emailing you about getting one, but it got bounced back to me saying your mailbox was full. 
That would be perfect for my Zoe 
Please email me!! 
[email protected]


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

This person does not come here anymore :wave:


----------

